# NSA, CIA sued for Extortion 17 details



## Avnius (Aug 23, 2014)

http://www.wnd.com/2014/08/nsa-cia-sued-for-seal-team-6-disaster-details/


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 24, 2014)

Let's see how this plays out. Sort of appears that the tin foil hat brigade has organized a bake sale.


----------



## goon175 (Aug 25, 2014)

Give me a fucking break.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Aug 27, 2014)

I just kind of feel sorry for the families that might be dragged into this and told there is more to this than just war.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 29, 2014)

World New Daily.  'Nuff said.


----------

